# Which pen = which watch?



## dobro (Nov 19, 2007)

OK, so I don't know a whole lot about watches, but I know less about pens. I looked back and didn't see this covered in the forum (let me know if I didn't look back far enough), so here you go.

I like mechanical watches, nothing fancy or expensive - 200 bucks for me for a watch is getting up there...I visit the affordable watch forum and pmwf mostly.

I'd like a fountain pen with the same characteristics - nothing fancy or expensive, just a good value performer.

So, what pens would you consider more or less equivalent to the following watches:

Orange Monster
Seiko 5
Vostok

I'm thinking Lamy Safari, Pelikan M200, Waterman Phileas -ish. Any other ideas? Is there a Seiko of fountain pens?

Thanks folks!

Lee


----------



## cedarman320 (Jul 29, 2007)

dobro said:


> I'd like a fountain pen with the same characteristics - nothing fancy or expensive, just a good value performer.
> 
> So, what pens would you consider more or less equivalent to the following watches:
> 
> ...


I'd say you've got a list of daily writers there that could be thought of as equivalents to those daily wearer "value" watches. I would also throw in the Namiki-Pilot Knight. For a little more money and "pizz-azz" w/out the bling, maybe the Pilot Vanishing Point. Also in that same price range, the Lamy 2000 with it's Bauhaus design and hooded nib.

Rick


----------



## dobro (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Rick...

I've started with a Lamy Safari Vista, but am interested in the Lamy 2000, and Pilot Knight - thanks for bringing those to my attention.

It seems like it might be pretty easy to get carried away!

Lee


----------



## chnballa (Mar 27, 2008)

Mont Blanc = Patek!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is mine, Seiko with Pelikan Chicago


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

1973 speedmaster mark IV and 1977 MB 149.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

timeless classics


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Montblanc pens are a goddamned minefield. Personally I see nothing wrong with them...In fact if I could, I'd own a few more. 

But... 

I think the Waterman Phileas is the best choice, here. It's relatively cheap, it's light, tough, easy to use and it comes in a fairly good range of colours which make it look more expensive than it really is.


----------



## LeverTime (Mar 31, 2008)

I think Pilot makes some of the best valued pens out there. I think of them the same way that I think of Seiko, they make good quality products at a fair price. I have a Pilot 78G, and I think the nib is just as good as any of my other pens. The 78G can be found for $12 online (PM me, I don't know if I can post the URL here). It's a good first fountain pen.

If you want something a little fancier, I think the Pelikan M200 is a good choice. Decent nibs, and a piston filler that holds a good amount of ink, classic style. For about $60, that's a great deal.

A lot of people on here will disagree with me, but I would avoid Montblanc, at least until you are more familiar with pens. They are kind of like the Rolex of the pen world. They're not bad, but there are a lot of pens just as good for less money. People who want a nice pen, but are not enthusiasts, tend to buy them, as with Rolex.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Montblancs, like I said, are a minefield. They have their followers and their egg-throwing haters. Really buy one only if you know what you're getting yourself into and if you know how to operate a fountain pen (yeah, so many people these days have NO idea how these things work, it's like trying to fly a bloody helicopter to them). 

I personally like Montblancs, but they are NOT to be the first fountain pen you buy. If they are, and you don't like it/them...you've just bought yourself a 500-dollar white elephant (potentially). Start with stuff like Parker or Sheaffer or Waterman.


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

Check out paradisepen or joonpens -- both have some good clearance sections. Aiming for some of the Parkers/Watermans/Cross/Shaeffers etc when they come up for sale is a good idea. Try and snag the ones with 18k nibs. Otherwise if paying full price Faber Castell makes some solid steel nib fountains.


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

*Here are a few of my personal favorites...*

Enjoy...


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

LeverTime said:


> I think Pilot makes some of the best valued pens out there. I think of them the same way that I think of Seiko, they make good quality products at a fair price. I have a Pilot 78G, and I think the nib is just as good as any of my other pens. The 78G can be found for $12 online (PM me, I don't know if I can post the URL here). It's a good first fountain pen.
> 
> A lot of people on here will disagree with me, but I would avoid Montblanc, at least until you are more familiar with pens. They are kind of like the Rolex of the pen world. They're not bad, but there are a lot of pens just as good for less money. People who want a nice pen, but are not enthusiasts, tend to buy them, as with Rolex.


I'll second the Pilot vote. I have a Custom 742 with 14k nib and it's really lovely. I tried fifty or more nibs before buying it (I'm an ex-professional calligrapher who used to make my own pens or use dip nibs by Osmiroid), and it left the Mont Blancs a long way behind.

My only beef is the case. For about $200, I would expect a little more heft. It also cracked at the bottom of the barrel.

For my money, Pilot are like Omega in watches. Good, solid value, reliable and aesthetically sound. I agree with the MB/Rolex comparison. Both are fine midrange products that are overpriced and overmarketed to the luxury crowd.


----------



## optoergo (Feb 2, 2009)

can't get the idea pen & watch ....
:think:


----------



## diaboliq (Apr 23, 2008)

dobro said:


> Thanks Rick...
> 
> I've started with a Lamy Safari Vista, but am interested in the Lamy 2000, and Pilot Knight - thanks for bringing those to my attention.
> 
> ...


Same here  
I use my Lamy Safari almost every day; other than that Pelikan M300 and some Parkers. 
And every single day thinking to get a Lamy 2000


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Were I to have more money I think the following pen::watch combinations would be fantastic.


Omega Speedmaster :: Montblanc Starwalker.

Omega Seamaster :: Montblanc Jules Verne LE (I saw that picture posted above - love it)


I think that could suitably represent both my love of the ocean and my love of space. I'm sure that funds permitting the Seamaster could be exchanged for a Rolex Submariner, or some other beautifully crafted divers watch. But the Speedmaster / Starwalker combo is set in stone I think.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

dobro said:


> what pens would you consider more or less equivalent to the following watches:
> 
> Orange Monster
> Seiko 5
> ...


Those aren't bad choices, but I'd say:

Orange Monster - funky, slightly unusual, excellent value - matches the Pilot/Namiki Vanishing Point

Seiko 5 - trad, reasonably priced - sure, the M200 (too small a pen for my grip though, given I like to write un-posted)

Vostok - probably a Wality - Indian brand, incredibly cheap, variable production quality but can be superb


----------



## RashidD (Jun 21, 2008)

What matches a Caran D'ache and OMAS?


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

RashidD said:


> What matches a Caran D'ache and OMAS?


Panerai?


----------



## dobro (Nov 19, 2007)

Just checking back in here...

I decided I was more interested in vintage pens than new ones. Specifically, I prefer the Esterbrook Dollar Pens and have a handful that I use regularly, including a 1.50 pen (my most extravagant pen purchase to date). I've also acquired a few Sheaffers which I really like (favorite is a green striated military clip vac-fil) and a few other random pens.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

Ive always thought of:

MB= Rolex
Omas= JLC
Pelican= Omega
Faber Castell= Oris


----------



## dobro (Nov 19, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

children said:


> Ive always thought of:
> 
> MB= Rolex
> Omas= JLC
> ...


Yeah, I'd agree with that. :-!


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

children said:


> Ive always thought of:
> 
> MB= Rolex
> Omas= JLC
> ...


Hi gotta say as a rule, I humbly disagree. Its a pure preference thing like 'which watch is best etc'. Why not say MontBlanc Watch = MontBlanc Pen?

I like Omega as a watch but I also like MontBlanc pens... the possibilities are endless. If you want to see my combo, here it is ;-)

My (mostly) daily watch and my daily Pen


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

anonymousmoose said:


>


Very nice combo, mate...:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

optoergo said:


> can't get the idea pen & watch ....
> :think:


I can...










;-)


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

anonymousmoose said:


> Hi gotta say as a rule, I humbly disagree. Its a pure preference thing like 'which watch is best etc'. Why not say MontBlanc Watch = MontBlanc Pen?
> 
> I like Omega as a watch but I also like MontBlanc pens... the possibilities are endless. If you want to see my combo, here it is ;-)
> 
> My (mostly) daily watch and my daily Pen


of course its a pure preference thing :-d

To justify my thoughs,
MB=Rolex (brand recognition, similar brand management policy, arguably overpriced)

Omas= JLC (not well known but amongst WIS/ Pen collectors, it is considered top notch, great quality products)

Pelican= Omega (both fairly well know, but not as much as MB/Rolex. Thats not to say they are of lesser quality. Bot brands start at fairly mid range prices, but also offer high end. Customers may buy them because they cannot afford the Rolex/MB, or want much better bang for the buck)

Faber Castell= Oris (Both fairly entry level, but offer perhaps the best bang of the buck. Not much to say here)

But as you said, this is purely my opinion, agree or disagree, thats totally up to the consumer. :-!
(nice combo there btw, especially the nice watch:-d)


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

nice!


----------



## rfjacques (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I don't usually post in this forum but I saw the thread title and had to take a look. For what it's worth, my daily watch these days is a Stowa Marine Original and my go-to daily pen is a Pelikan Souveran M405. I don't have a combo pic to post, but suffice it to say the rich Pelikan blue would be a good match for the heat-blued hands of the Stowa!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## 64919 (Sep 7, 2008)

kiwidj said:


>


Nice pic! Is that a Rotring MEQ?


----------



## 64919 (Sep 7, 2008)

kiwidj said:


> I can...


A perfect combination! The pattern on the pen goes so well with the dial of that AP! :-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

64919 said:


> Nice pic! Is that a Rotring MEQ?


Thanks! Yup, that's the one..:-!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

64919 said:


> A perfect combination! The pattern on the pen goes so well with the dial of that AP! :-!


:thanks


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## austinnh (May 25, 2009)

LeverTime said:


> I think Pilot makes some of the best valued pens out there. I think of them the same way that I think of Seiko, they make good quality products at a fair price. I have a Pilot 78G, and I think the nib is just as good as any of my other pens. The 78G can be found for $12 online (PM me, I don't know if I can post the URL here). It's a good first fountain pen.
> 
> If you want something a little fancier, I think the Pelikan M200 is a good choice. Decent nibs, and a piston filler that holds a good amount of ink, classic style. For about $60, that's a great deal.
> 
> A lot of people on here will disagree with me, but I would avoid Montblanc, at least until you are more familiar with pens. They are kind of like the Rolex of the pen world. They're not bad, but there are a lot of pens just as good for less money. People who want a nice pen, but are not enthusiasts, tend to buy them, as with Rolex.


I agree with the statement about Pilot. I also have a 78G and love it. Incidentally I think it has the same nib as the Knight, also mentioned in this thread (except for gold-color (not sure if its actually gold plating)). But the knight is a much heavier metal pen, while the 78G is a lighter plastic pen, and much less expensive. I own both and strongly recommend both as affordable fountain pens.

In general I think Japanese pens have high quality nib for the price.

I second what you say about Montblanc.


----------

